
Firefox is randomly opening an about:pioneer tab with no way to ask it not to - lambada
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1444725
======
lambada
I am the bug submitter, if anyone has any insight into why firefox has started
doing this let me know. I'm starting to suspect this might be a Mr robot style
problem again....

~~~
testplzignore
Have you seen [https://support.mozilla.org/en-
US/kb/shield](https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/shield) ? Do you have that
pref enabled?

~~~
lambada
I do have Firefox set to allow installing and running of studies, and I am
happy for that to happen. However as the page you linked says > Firefox
Pioneer is an example of an opt-in SHIELD study.

I do not want to opt-in, instead I want it to stop asking me to opt in.

